# AML P-S 4750 3 bay grain hoppers...talk to me



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,

I've seen this talked about.....Nick I beleive refered to these. Has anyone seen them? Where do I find info about them? I went to RLD and they have a tiny picture of a car from a smaller scale but no info at all about it.

What does anybody know about these?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I knew , they will be the national convention car, if they arrive on time. 
couple of dealers have preordered their favorite cars. But then nothing is out about it.
How long has it been waiting for the bethgons to get here,??


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Brian they will be here in a couple of months.

I spoke with Fred D. from AML Last weekend

and he told me the convention cars and RLD

Hobbies cars are coming in 1st.

I took a picture of the hand outs at the show,

Havent had a chance to post it yet, here you go.



















P.S. Not my scrible on the flyers he he he


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Fred say why there has not been much in print on them?? 
Like there has been on the bethgon. 

Now lets see, they have to be on the water by??? to make it here. Is it 6 weeks on the water? 
Maybe they( Robby or David) will post the test paint photos on here. that should be atless 3 weeks before they hit water.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I must have been under a rock.....I didn't know AML was working on a PS4750.

Even worse....I was at the ECLSTS and didn't see the AML booth.....









But on the way to the show Margaret and I stopped in Butler, PA (the home of the now gone Pullman Standard plant that produced these cars).

The reason we stopped there was to see this car:










They just restored it and it's on display at the site of the old plant (now on the Butler Transit property)

I had planned on scratchbuilding one but now I can buy a bunch! I'd really like to see them offered undecorated as well!

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Brian, 

They are making a undecorated version.

It was on RLDs site this morning and 


now theres no pictures. But i did

see it. Give Robby a call he will fix you

up.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Mar 2011 04:47 PM 
Did Fred say why there has not been much in print on them?? 
Like there has been on the bethgon. 

Now lets see, they have to be on the water by??? to make it here. Is it 6 weeks on the water? 
Maybe they( Robby or David) will post the test paint photos on here. that should be atless 3 weeks before they hit water. 
I can only tell you what i was told..................

You more than anyone knows how this hobby works.

Not just one manufacture, there all the same 

it seems.. boo hoo for us......









But at least they are being made..........


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are doing a C&NW. I had pictures at ECLSTS They are promised for KC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike 
is it the dark green one?? Like we looked at in Omaha? 

I need more room, If I get 4 from Mike, 4 from the show, 4 from Robby, I need more storage.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

These are really nice looking cars, A sell would be no surprise.

Fred


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, Marty we went with a dark green.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 29 Mar 2011 05:29 PM 
We are doing a C&NW. I had pictures at ECLSTS They are promised for KC 




Mike i'd like to order one but cant find it on your site.

Can you put me down for one and PM the info ?

I stopped by to say Hi at the show and you were talking to someone

and i wasn't able to get back to talk.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Not a bad price point either !

Also a real fantastic restoration project done by (?) of that Mil Rd. unit As we all know by now $$$$ to take on a non-revenue project like that for remembrance/history's sake. Kudos to the underwriters and probably a few (?) volunteers !


doug c


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: Thats fantastic if your doing a C&NW. How many road numbers? Put me on the list for two as I am coming to the show this year. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Two numbers for the C&NW's. I will get them up on the site. Sorry I didn't get to talk to everyone. I didn't get to see much either.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I really wish AML would provide all roadnames they plan on doing to thier website.... 

Doug, Here's links to the story behind restoring the car. 

>>>http://butlertransitauthority.com/index.php/news/116-restored-pullman-rail-car-to-make-its-way-home>http://butlertransitauthority.com/index.php/news/117-restored-rail-car-will-reach-final-destination-on-february-3rd>http://butlertransitauthority.com/index.php/news/118-restored-pullman-railcar-finally-home


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

So if I'm reading this right it's a AML car but only being distributed thru RLD hobbies and at that it's a limited production run? It seems to me like a lot of work for a manufacture for just one distributor. I'm just kind of hesitant to pre-order something, when all I see is a flyer, and nothing official from AML. Isn't the cost of making molds/production work high for just a limited number of cars that one distributor can sell? I understand the whole pre-order/limited production idea in the model train business, but this just seems a little skeptical? 
Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, 

My take is AML is selling the 3 show cars, RLD has 3 additional cars, and Reindeer Pass is selling one. 

I think these are the cars that are in the first wave (of many many more waves I hope). 

I agree that expecting people to pre-order sight unseen is a bit of a stretch. 

It does seem odd to not have any info on them since they have advertised the GP60 that still hasn't materialized, and the Bethgons were announced and shown quite a while ago.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

1st run of cars are for convention and custom runs for certain dealers, You CAN bet there will be many more to come.

I buy site unseen from AML because EVERYTHING they have made up till now has been 2nd to none...........


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian,
So it sounds like they have7 different road names, but they are not making a production run? Seems weird?








I remember looking at the GP60's a long time ago and wondering when the heck they were going to have a production run, and we haven't seen any sign of them yet. I would be a little more likely to pre-order if there was an official announcement for the covered hoppers but even then it could mean waiting a long time. I think they would be nice cars but why can't we even have a pre-production sample? All I see is HO scale models on the flyer, and not even owned by the same company (for instance Bachmann uses HO models in it's ads for F scale prior to production). Skeptical! Heck I might even be able to scratchbuild a model before these are out, and save myself some money!

Craig


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Brian for the link to the refurb's recent past ! Shucks I may have seen or even caught this unit on video at least once (since '99) considering it was 'found' up here in western Canada (specifically province of Saskatchewan). 

doug c


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nick, I got a picture up on the store. It is not from AML, it is what we picked out from photos. These had to move pretty quick to be ready for KC. So we have to trust Accucraft to do a good job, which they will.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I look forward to the new equipment. Now the Rocket Falls railroad can move some unit grain trains.
I hope they are really going to be here for the National Convention.
I would hope they also do some cars in UNDEC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 04 Apr 2011 08:30 AM 
Nick, I got a picture up on the store. It is not from AML, it is what we picked out from photos. These had to move pretty quick to be ready for KC. So we have to trust Accucraft to do a good job, which they will. 
OK Mike,

I'm in for 2.....

Thanks.


----------

